# Orange Gazania on Blue - 7th in the Pop Floral Series



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Comments welcome!




Orange Gazania on Blue by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 28, 2012)

You're right about the 'pop' factor! Amazing colours and contrast!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> You're right about the 'pop' factor! Amazing colours and contrast!



Thanks, Joshua.. I am enjoying doing these! I just hope I can find a market for them locally!  Did you see the horizontal macro shot I did of this flower, that I posted earlier?  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/293175-flower-heart-macro-orange-gazania.html


----------



## sm4him (Jul 28, 2012)

I like this color combination--and what an interesting flower!



cgipson1 said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > You're right about the 'pop' factor! Amazing colours and contrast!
> ...



OH MY, I missed that before--Awesome!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 28, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I like this color combination--and what an interesting flower!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you... so the colors work for you? Good!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 10, 2012)

wow and you ***** at me about vibrant over done colors....


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

I sure wish I could see these in their full glory!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2012)

Can I have another hit of blotter acid please? Whhaaat??? ...that was just a postage stamp? Oh...I see...huh...wow...


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Can I have another hit of blotter acid please? Whhaaat??? ...that was just a postage stamp? Oh...I see...huh...wow...



I am glad you like it, Derrel! (at least I think you like it?). Lol!!!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you know that if you stared at the center of that flower for 60 seconds and then looked at a white sheet, you will see a brilliant yellow sun with blue tentacles reaching out for you?  Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 10, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Did you know that if you stared at the center of that flower for 60 seconds and then looked at a white sheet, you will see a brilliant yellow sun with blue tentacles reaching out for you?  Don't say I didn't warn you.



Did you know that I now have the slightest hint of a large blue flower permanently embedded in my vision from trying that?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 10, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> wow and you ***** at me about vibrant over done colors....



POP ART.. it is supposed to be bright! Believe it or not.. that flower is actually that color! Hit your garden center... ask for Gazanias!   I complain about scenes and buildings that are way overcooked with tone mapping.. this shot is not tone mapped at all. Didn't even add saturation...

Look up POP ART.. and some artists that specialized in it! You might even enjoy it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that if you stared at the center of that flower for 60 seconds and then looked at a white sheet, you will see a brilliant yellow sun with blue tentacles reaching out for you?  Don't say I didn't warn you.
> ...



Thats funny!


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, you've done it agian.  This one I like - a little more "pop art" to me, but then I am often at odds with the crowd.  I did almost reach for the sunglasses with this one.:mrgreen: 

WesternGuy


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 11, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> Well, you've done it agian.  This one I like - a little more "pop art" to me, but then I am often at odds with the crowd.  I did almost reach for the sunglasses with this one.:mrgreen:
> 
> WesternGuy



Thank you! I have found that those that like "pop art" seem to appreciate these... others find them garish! I am still working the series as a whole... I have been getting requests and suggestions from a lot of people as to flowers, backgrounds, etc!


----------

